# Help ID



## GrizzlyBear5 (May 28, 2020)

I'm new to cichlids and need help identifying these guys. Thanks in advance


----------



## ldrmanic (Dec 22, 2019)

blue striped one in third picture is definitely Demasoni.


----------



## GrizzlyBear5 (May 28, 2020)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

I thought Demasoni Might've been Frontosa. Demasoni is more likely. Defintitley c. Afra female, looks identical to mine with the Demasoni in that photo. First photo appears to contain an OB peacock of unknown Mbuna origin. 2nd photo: ?


----------

